# Very New To Snowboarding !!



## Hai (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright i deleted my initial post because i thought it was lame. 
Basically all i need to know is everything pre being on the mountain, the instructor will do the rest once im there. 
Like , when do u put on ur snowboarding boots ? Do you put them on before you head out of the hotel ? Do you put them on once u get to the mountain ? Do u eat a small meal before hand ? are there places to potty all over the mountain ? I basically need to know step by step how you prepare yourself for a day of snowboarding before u even leave the hotel.. That would be very helpful to me , thanks abunch <3 ...
is 4 wheel drive critical ? Would a family car suffice for the trip and the snowy conditions ? All the stuff behind the actual snowboarding. I have no clue on what to do, please halps me !


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You'll want snowboard pants. I'd recommend wrist braces and ass padz also if you're just learning. You can put your boots on at the hotel if you're not driving but I typically put them on in the parking lot. After a day of riding you'll want to get those funky ass boots off your dogs ASAP so shoes in the car is always ideal. Gloves are mandatory. Scraping your hands on the snow hurts like a mother. Have fun and stick with it. Most people do not learn in a day.


----------



## Hai (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanx man , thats all i needed to know .. boots on in the parking lot , sweet.


----------



## quantum (Jan 19, 2011)

I've only been boarding a few times, but this pre-boarding routine seems to work for me. 
1. Rest up with plenty of sleep the night before
2. Breakfast before heading out. (doesn't have to big, just enough to keep energy levels up)
3. At ski level parking lot change into ski socks and boots
4. Stretch and ride!
s and a spare shirt in the bag in case its necessary. As for the 4-wheel drive, it depends on the weather and mountain conditions. I usually bring one up just to be on the safe side. 
My friends and I carry hydration backpacks while we board, so we have gatorade/water while riding. I also like to carry a few granola bar

Happy Boarding!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Hai said:


> Alright i deleted my initial post because i thought it was lame.
> Basically all i need to know is everything pre being on the mountain, the instructor will do the rest once im there.
> Like , when do u put on ur snowboarding boots ? Do you put them on before you head out of the hotel ? Do you put them on once u get to the mountain ? Do u eat a small meal before hand ? are there places to potty all over the mountain ? I basically need to know step by step how you prepare yourself for a day of snowboarding before u even leave the hotel.. That would be very helpful to me , thanks abunch <3 ...
> is 4 wheel drive critical ? Would a family car suffice for the trip and the snowy conditions ? All the stuff behind the actual snowboarding. I have no clue on what to do, please halps me !


Unless you are driving putting on snowboarding boots at the hotel is quite fine. If you do have to drive I recommend regular shoes. You will get much better response then boots. However one can still drive with snowboard boots on. Its just not recommended to do so.

I would eat a BIG breakfast. The worse thing that could happen is to run out of fuel while boarding. Start your day off right.

As far as "answering the call of nature". There are typically bathrooms at the base of the mountian's, on mountain eateries, and many times close to the top of lifts. If you can't wait to reach one a bush in a concealed space can always do.

For 4 wheel drive that is going to depend on where you are going. Many of the resorts along I-70 in Colorado you probably wouldn't need 4wd except on the really bad days, Just good tires, and defensive driving skills.

My typical day goes.
Wake-up.
Drink a pint of water.
put on first layer clothing(socks, longjohns and shirt)
Start cooking breakfast
Put on pants and boots.
Eat breakfast.
Check bag/car for snowgear. Goggles, gloves, face mask/neck gater, helmet, jacket, pass, tool, wallet, keys, Board, boots(if driving more then 5 mins), extra layer in case cold,lunch.
poop
double check gear.
kick wife into gear if running slow and any passengers.
maybe do some stretching.
warm up the car.
double check car.
Load and drive.

If you need more information for what happens at the resort. post again here with questions.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have put together a list of all the things I might want to bring. The list is overkill, most of the time I just cross some stuff off. But I always print a copy of the list and have it on the kitchen table in the morning when I'm getting ready. I check off each item (or cross it off). Every time I've discovered something I'd forgotten or would like to bring, I've added it to the list.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

As for the restrooms..pick up a copy of the resort map (which shows all of the trails) make a mental note of where the lodges are. Some mountains have multiple lodges, you can also grab lunch or something to drink at the lodges as well. Though, if you don't feel like spending $20 on a burger and soda bring yourself a sandwich or something and leave it in your locker or car.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll second boarding pants/jacket (hit up last year's sales and whatnot) since they're made slippery and you can recover from falls much easier while still sliding vs creating a big snow boom.


----------

